# SmileyCentral And Cursor Mania?



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

AHHH! I downloaded this and it is a toolbar for your browser where you can change your cursors for your webpages that you designed and add smileys to you email. The problem is that it seemed fine but when i scaned my computer for viruses it said that i had 444 viruses on my computer and it had to be because of that b/c i had just scanned it before that. Do you knoe if that download it safe and the virus scanner just though it was viruses because of unknown reasons or is that a really bad viral download?:sigh:


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh if it is a virus how do i report it so no one else gets it.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Robby,
this is a virus. Most toolbars that are not well-known are loaded with spyware, adware and more. Especially ones too good to be true :grin:.
Please inform us of the scanner that reported the ridiculous number of viruses.

Edit- also, there's no way you can report it that I know of.. most of those stuff are already categorized as viruses/spyware/adware.
To make sure you are clean, try doing the five steps to clean up malware:

Please follow the instructions here (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread here for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.

Good luck!


----------

